# Ford Escort Series 1 RS Turbo



## adamS1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi folks.

Thought id share a few pics i found on the PC of my S1 after preparing it for a photo shoot for Performance Ford magazine a while back.

I always think white is a difficult colour to get a great depth of finish.

The detail consisted of:

Wheels cleaned with Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner & various brushes
IRON X
Snowfoam - Valet Pro PH Neutral
Megs APC & small detail brush for all intricate areas & rubbers
Car rinsed
Car washed with 2BM & Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II
Car rinsed
Car dried with Wooly Mammoth towel
Polished with AG SRP
Glazed with Poorboys White Diamond
Sealed with AG EGP x 2 coats
Waxed with Dodo Juice Light Fantastic x 2 coats
Wheels sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance tyre gel
All rubbers dressed with AG Vinyl & Rubber care
Windows & lights cleaned wih AG Fast Glass
Engine bay & Exhaust dressed with Autosol

No before pics as the car never gets dirty stored in a heated garage.

Ive probably missed something but hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Now this is stunning.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome mate. Would love something like that as a project car! As it happens, was looking the other night to see how much I could pick one up for that needed a bit of work.

Was this a project for you, or did you buy it in that condition?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

You lucky lucky 

That is beautiful , I love it , I would like it :thumb:


----------



## angelsguardian (Jul 8, 2012)

Really nice finish, well done.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice motor mate!,gotta love the rondells on a S1:thumb:


----------



## adamS1 (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks guys!

i bought it as a tidy original car but beware the bodykit can be a water trap!

Mine went into the bodyshop for a little tidy up & i ended up stripping to a bare shell & 18 months later i had replaced:

Front panel
both front flitches
crossmember
2 front wings
drivers side rear quarter
back panel
complete floor pan

all replaced with genuine ford panels.

Then i painted inside, out & underneath in original Ford Diamond White.

All running gear was powder coated & literally everything was replaced or refurbed including an engine rebuild with a Zetec bottom end conversion!

My advice would be buy one that someone else has already done the hard work as it cost me a fortune!!!!!!!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Blimey, now that *"IS"* stunning!

Can remember nearly 10 years ago that I had a chance to buy an S1 off my best mate's brother who was the second owner from new in 1990. The car had little over 40k on the clock. But with also owning a Mk2 Astra GSi at the same time, the S1 spent most of the time as a garage queen. - IIRC, he only put on between 7-8k since his 11/12 years of ownership.

It was in spotless condition, ready to drive away and could of been mine for little over 3.5 grand:doublesho

Still kick myself now for not taking on the offer


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Very nice, a friend has one in totally original spec with only 36k on the clock sat in his garage :argie:

Darren


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW that is a truly first class example of this iconic car....great depth and gloss achieved on the white also :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Absolutely AMAZING! My dad owned one from 6 months old until 2003/2004 (I think off the top of my head)


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, seems to be very special car :thumb:.


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

I had the MK1 turbo as my first car. I'll never forget it, B126 YOO, don't know what became of it after i sold it or if it still exists. Stunning car by the way mate.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

looks great, and great photos


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mucka what a great car! Had a series 2 when I was younger. Love the s1 turbo and yours is a great example. Very nice


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

I remember when the RS Turbo came out in the mid 80's, brings back some memories...mint car mate well done.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

cant beat an RS FORD!
the shine/finish is A1!
s1 so much nicer than the s2s.
keep telling the misses,"its an investment".
super clean that,very lucky to own such a motor!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning mate :thumb:

I really miss my old 90spec series 2


Brian


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

She certainly looks like a nice example :thumb:..


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

I did a sex wee.
Stunning motor.

Not a fan of under bonnet "bling", very Max Power in my opinion. But hey, each to their own!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome!!!!! whats the spec on her?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Pure filth!


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Permit me to call that the ******** of the proverbial.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very good condition, looks really looked after :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Absolutely stunning... Love that engine bay:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks stunning mate.


----------



## adamS1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Spec is roughly as follows:

1.8 ZVH conversion
Mahle low comp pistons
Group A headgasket
Uprated ARP headbolts
Kent CVH35 hi-lift camshaft
Ported, polished & gas flowed Cylinder head
Garrett T34 hybrid Turbo
Uprated Bosch Porsche injectors
-31 Actuator
WRC core large intercooler
Uprated alloy radiator
K & N induction kit
Mongoose s/s exhaust
Polished Sump
Quaiffe LSD
Fully rebuilt & powdercoated gearbox with uprated internals
Quaiffe quick-rack steering rack
Samco Hoses
SEVS custom built alloy tanks
Koni Shocks & -20mm Koni springs
B & M quickshift kit
2wd Cosworth 4 pot calipers & larger discs with Mintex pads
Chrome Rear drums
All running gear powder coated
Fully restored shell
Custom mapped running 240bhp & 287lb ft torque at 12psi with plenty scope for more.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning car Adam


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Love it. Nice work


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Agree with all, stunning car, spotless:thumb: i love the underbonnet bling
i to had a series 2 few years back now, was front cover of fastford sep 99...happy days...


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

wow that is stunning


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

jees check the engine on that !

Hows it driving ?


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

is it a s1 custom?
even rarer!
ever thought about getting the original alloys on?
that must be concours condition,lovein it.
had to have a second look,and after that spec im glad i did!


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

That is nice, that engine bay is something else :argie:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely looking chap


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

What a lovely RS!

tastefully done too, very nice indeed!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely car. Great clean and smashing pictures. Nuff said.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Superb,nothing more to add.


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Oh my !!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor mate :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Dude this thread is one of my favs for sure and Awesome work mate. The car is just as we remember them back in the day when new so thanks for restoring this beauty mate!!. Moonstone has a top cossy you may wish to check out mate:thumb:

*Viper* was going to beef up a classics section a while ago and would be nice to see 70s and 80s classics in there.

*Viper* ? :wave:


----------



## retained (May 13, 2011)

Speechless............:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What a cool ass car


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

chillly said:


> Dude this thread is one of my favs for sure and Awesome work mate. The car is just as we remember them back in the day when new so thanks for restoring this beauty mate!!. Moonstone has a top cossy you may wish to check out mate:thumb:
> 
> *Viper* was going to beef up a classics section a while ago and would be nice to see 70s and 80s classics in there.
> 
> *Viper* ? :wave:


Bumpy for viper


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Boo ti ful


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Amazing I want!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely, lovely, lovely......

great looking wheels too.... 

:thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

I love these cars. Very very tidy.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

magic - thanks for sharing


----------



## StevieJ (Jun 20, 2012)

minted


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Mint!!


----------

